# 2000 Nissan MaximaSE Aftermarket audio options??



## 00maximaSE (May 20, 2008)

Okay so I just purchased a 00 maxima SE w/ Bose system. The indash bose cd player scratches new cds and is skipping everything. I do not really want another Bose cd player installed or mine repaired. Rather I prefer an aftermarket cd player. That can be done right and without replacing the Bose speakers in it, right? 

So if I were to take it into BestBuy or somewhere they could find an indash cd player that is compatible with my make/model, right? Also any suggestions as to what brand/model of aftermarket cd player would be awesome. I was going to take it into BB anyways and have them install my 10" subs and amp so I thought why not take care of my cd player issue while I am there. I also have XM satellite radio now too, so if they hook up a new indash unit will it mess up my XM, and will I have to call XM to have them rehook me up? Thanks SO MUCH!!


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

I believe they make a bose interface that allows you to replace the head unit while keeping the stock speakers. But dont quote me on that. Google "2000 maxima bose interface" or "2000 maxima bose adapter". 

I ended up replacing everything as the stock Bose system has amps for the speakers which run at 1 ohm. Normal speaker impedence is 4 ohms for mids and highs. This poses a problem for aftermarket head units that use a 4 ohm load. 

In my Z, it had 6 speakers, 1 sub, 1 6-disc hu, and two amps. All have been replaced with aftermarket products (JL audio, Infinity, Phoenix Gold, Memphis, etc). If you have the coin, I'd do this for trouble free operation. Bose Blows.


----------



## toucandan898 (Aug 4, 2008)

i have a 2000 maxima i jsut got a kicker cvr 10' with kicker kx300.2 amp and its loud as shit didint need to replace the speakers or anythin


----------



## toucandan898 (Aug 4, 2008)

and the good part is that ever1 always thinks i have outdoor speakers cuz gthey sound just like it even though there not really outdoor speakers lol


----------



## marthaspears (Jul 31, 2008)

toucandan898 said:


> and the good part is that ever1 always thinks i have outdoor speakers cuz gthey sound just like it even though there not really outdoor speakers lol


\well you're lucky that you had a speaker like that, you don't need to buy new ones that are extremely pricey...


----------

